# Dankung Ergo Review



## toolmantf99

Got this little guy in the mail today. Took the usual agonizing 23 days to make the trip, but it was worth the wait! First impressions..."this slingshot looks just like the picture on the website"! It has a nice felt-like material that is soft and wrapped very cleanly. I don't know how long it will hold up, but should be easy to replace. The plastic on the forks is not as hard as I thought it would be and adds great gripability. This shooter is good for pinch grip or finger support and the pinky hole fit my hand great, giving a strong and stable grip. The package included the bandset pictured. I'm not sure what the elastic is, but it is about as thick as TBG, but seemed pretty slow when shooting with it. The pouch is decent and about the size of a small E-shot pouch. It also came with a soft cloth bag that I really like! I banded up a light bandset, (which was super easy to do with the slot attachment) and shot a bunch of 1/4", 5/16", 3/8", and 7/16". It was easy to dial in a aiming reference point and get on target in a few shots. You can see the size comparison to a Scout and the curve (ie Ergo) in the pics. I'm not a huge fan of most Dankung shooters, but I am super happy with this one and recommend it to anyone who likes small shooters and shooting OTT.


----------



## e~shot

Thanks for the review buddy!


----------



## oldmiser

Nice review my friend....I am my self waiting for one in the mail....that will be my new BB Shooter...

I am like you..Not to crazy for some of there slingshots....But for my self looking at the slot for easy band set up

is what got my attention....less hassle with tie's & clips...meaning you have to carry extra stuff for in the field shooting...

Just a couple of bands set's is all ya need.......May Your Ammo Fly Straight....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## crazyslingshot

Thanks for the review very much!!


----------



## bigron

how are the bands attached on this model,if you could put some pictures up that would be very helpful,please


----------



## erlkonig

The MFG for this is "Awaken Dragon " Chinese model name is "Ascend Dragon "


----------



## Onyx

Nice review toolmantf99.

I just got mine earlier today. I am aware of the attachment method but I have a problem "fitting" bands to it properly, especially .040 latex. This is a very nice catty with a comfortable fit. I would hate to leave it on the shelf like many in my collection.

I have and enjoy using the Angry Owl which Dankung also released recently. No banding problem there.

Any suggestion?

Thank you.


----------



## Nicholson

Thanks for the review Toolman, I accidentally ordered this slingshot and I figured I'll just sell it when I get it. After this review maybe I'll give it a shot or two.


----------



## oldmiser

I got mine..after I got it figured out on the banding...Man I love shooting this shooter..it is like ya never miss a shot...

I banded up with TGB .030 single 18mm straight cut 9 " to pouch tie...small leather pouch...

I hold the in my left hand...sideways looking down the top band(top band covers the bottom)so it looks like just 1 band..

point the shooter at the target sighting down the top band..pull back...smooth release....Bam direct hit...I shoot 10 shot section at a

time...I am right on with 9/10 hits or 10/10 hits at a soda can.....For my self this shooter fits the hand very well.......

This shooter may not be for every one..But this here 70 year old man..seems to be perfect.....Happy shooting my friends..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Onyx

Just got the hang of it today! What a great little shooter, clearly not a wallflower. Perfect match with TBG but not .040 latex.

Nicholson, this is a keeper!


----------



## Nicholson

toolman, oldmiser and onyx, You guys were not lying with your positve reviews. I recieved mine not too long ago. I really tried my best to not like it. The blue bands that came with it were funky and at that point I wasnt liking it. I figured I'd give it a chance tho so I untied the pouch and re-attached the pouch to the bands and almost 100% improvement. shooting it butterfly I was getting around 260 fps. The blue bands didnt last long but everytime it broke I would just reattach the pouch to the bands. So now the bands are so short I just put them on a shooter I dont use for looks. I switched over to latex, went through a few bandsets of latex and also went through a few bandsets of TBG. So with all these bandets that I went through I was able to develop an attachment to this slingshot. I love it! As oldmiser said in his own review of this slingshot 'its like I cant miss' lol. The band attachment is the same method rodger aka wingshooter used with his slingshots and is a great fast way to attach a bandset. Its an easy concept but if your new to this band attachment method find out how to do it right and you'll love it. I have A LOT of slingshots that I love shooting but this slingshot is now my edc and I enjoy shooting it, it just made it to my top 3 list which says a lot for this cool flatband shooter


----------



## namazu

The more positive feedback i see on this little frame makes me glad i ordered it . but im still waiting i expect it to be a while coming from china . Im very impressed with dankung . com pdoducts this is number four from them. I want another palmthunder too.


----------



## wll

namazu said:


> The more positive feedback i see on this little frame makes me glad i ordered it . but im still waiting i expect it to be a while coming from china . Im very impressed with dankung . com pdoducts this is number four from them. I want another palmthunder too.


I can tell you that it is beautifully made and it fits my hand like a glove ...the attachment method will take a bit to get used too IMHO, but that's OK,, this is a nice shooter for sure !

wll


----------



## namazu

So far everything from dankung.com has been all quality.


----------



## AZshooter

I got mine a few weeks ago and was very pleased...Fine DANKUNG craftsmanship ( as usual )...In one GZK video tutorial ( in Chinese ) he uses a ROUND elastic cord to trap the bands in his wooden slots...DANKUNG doesn`t seem to be heavily promoting this "new" style...but it seems to be one of their best...Phil


----------



## Nobodo

How do you even find this on the dankung website?

This is the 3rd or 4th dankung posting I have read where I try to find the discussed SS on dankung.com and after several minutes of searching I find nothing.

If I click the category 'dankung slingshots' which says it has 310 items I get the samr categories that are already listed at left plus a search box.
Ok, so I search on ergo and get 5 pages of results, without a single SS that looks like this one.
I try categories like "cool shaped", and get another 6 pages of results to wade through for no purpose.
"Metal dankung hunting slingshots" gets 5 pages of results but hell no.
So... "category of western dankung" and more wasted pages of search results.

It lets you pick a [email protected]$®©¥»ing letter of the alphabet and of course E for "ERGO" shows you nothing like this.

After a lot of wasted time the closest I see are two with side shots to show the curve.
One of those is "dancing" and the other is "western ergonomic" but no way either of those are the SS pictured here or in any of the other posts about a "Dankung ergo".

Google? --> forum postings like this one.
EBay? --> toucan, which seems to be easy to find on dankung.com anyway.

I see a lot of people in this and other postings on this and other forums apparently know the magical way to find this to purchase. Maybe there's a magical incantation that has to be recited as you click a special button on a hidden website somewhere, and sharing that info can put your family in grave danger. If so, I apologize for asking.
But if the way to actually locate this SS on a website somewhere for sale requires no special club membership, can you please share that info?
Thank you!


----------



## Nobodo

Gee, finally found this on dankung.com

How?

By searching on "angry owl" listed above in this thread.
It is on the same listing as the angry owl, right below it.

They do not call it "ergo" like it is called in forum postings, but instead "Ergonomic OTT"
Doing a search on 'ergonomic' finds it, 'ergo' does not.
But here's the real kicker -- if you are actually in the 'emart' itself and search on 'ergonomic' you get the same 5 pages of products that do not include this SS as when you search on 'ergo'.
You actually have to search from the root of the website, http://dankung.com/ on 'ergonomic' to find it.

I also saw that in some places with pictures of slingshots is a link 'new slings models' that says 'no picture available'. Gee, that made it look like there was nothing in the category, so combined with the fact people have been posting about this SS since October and it would not be new for December, I didn't click on it. I just noticed the page with the angry owl and 'ergonomic ott' on it says at the top 'new slings models'. The link that appears to go nowhere and has the wrong month on it is the one to click.

It could be existing customers get emails or newsletters or something to let them know about these things. For me going to dankung.com to find this great slingshot called "dankung ergo" was such an exercise in frustration that at this point I couldn't care less if it is the greatest SS in the world there is no way in h3ll I am ever buying a product from a company that cannot be bothered to make a customer experience any better than that sorry excuse of a total piece of crap website that is dankung.com.

Thank you, I feel much better now. Please excuse the rant and carry on, but I had to let it out.


----------



## Nobodo

Oops, accidental double posting.


----------



## Nicholson

I was trying to order the "angry owl" slingshot and accidentally ordered this one. I couldn't change the order, cancel order, nor could I add another sljngshot to the existing order. So I had to make 2 separate orders with the shipping charge being $24 each order. I'm happy with both the angry owl and dankung ergo but I couldn't agree more that dankung leaves a lot to be desired as far as customer service goes.


----------



## Nobodo

Nicholson said:


> I was trying to order the "angry owl" slingshot and accidentally ordered this one. I couldn't change the order, cancel order, nor could I add another sljngshot to the existing order. So I had to make 2 separate orders with the shipping charge being $24 each order. I'm happy with both the angry owl and dankung ergo but I couldn't agree more that dankung leaves a lot to be desired as far as customer service goes.


A lot of slingshot vendors have really crappy websites.
One example is a certain site that has a graphic of a little boy shooting a slingshot and then a little diamond goes around and around the entire webpage. That's only one part of what makes the website pretty horrid.
But the difference is there are a very small number of products for sale at that website, they are very easy to locate, and easy to buy.
It's the same with a lot of other SS vendors; the web presence is really bad.
But again they only have a small number of products, and like bouncy diamond it is very obvious they make and sell their products out of a love for the sport, and compared to the time involved in making their products they are really making very little money for their effort.
It is very excusable their websites are so bad; it's their hobby and not their main source of income.

But when you go to a website that offers hundreds of products for sale, most of those mass produced with only a few minutes of human labor thrown in, it becomes far more obvious the website is all about profit and much less about love of the sport. When a company like that has such a horrendous website, all it says to me is 'we do not care about the customer but only about his money'. 
Sure, I like some of their products, and due to how and where they are produced they are cheap. But China also has some very good and very cheap website designers. By not paying the small sum those website designers charge in spite of company growth dankung is making it pretty obvious that its not a company I feel morally right in supporting.

Ok, that was a lot more soapbox than I intended, but seeing hundreds and hundreds of products for sale on a website that doesn't even have a penny of effort invested into it just makes my blood boil.


----------



## Nicholson

The slingshots I received were worth the hassle but the shipping charge was outrageous


----------



## Onyx

This Ergo is generating quite a buzz!

Nobodo, I understand your frustration, the Dankung website could stand a revamp.
The easiest way to view the catty is to click on the fourth (no picture icon) in their December offerings and scroll down. Or look at their Facebook section. The ordering process for this catty is confusing and misleading. I was initially interested in the Angry Owl and misunderstood the price, so by the time the order was processed it cost me more than anticipated. I complained and they (Tim) sent me a complimentary Ergo...probably because I'm a good customer and have sent them some design suggestions in the past.

I now have three cattys with this attachment method and rarely do I have hand slaps. Can someone explain why? Is it because of the low and comparatively narrow fork gap?

Something tells me that that Dankung does not actually manufacture ANY slingshots!!!


----------



## oldmiser

Dunkung is a sport shop out let web site....many many small shops take there products to Dunkung to be sold....Yes the site is a little

confussing to use /order from......so read & read over & over what you would like to order....if you do not understand some thing..

then contact them before placing a order....I have ordered from Dunkung have gotten what I ordered with no issues.....

so in summary....check & check & even contact them before you order any thing from them.....(Dunkung)

Like all vendors they all have a budget slingshot & go up from there...all the vendor's are trying very hard to promote the sport of

shooting slingshots..........AKAOldmiser


----------



## Onyx

Nicholson,
Could it be that your abnormally high shipping costs are are related to the fact that you live in Alaska?
Dankung has a $2.95/item shipping fee (or 3 for $16.) for international orders. That's what they charged me for years.


----------



## Nicholson

Onyx, most likely  I'm happy with what I received though, they are well made


----------



## namazu

I agree dankungs web site could use alot of improvement i found the ergo under new products link on their site. The frame are of good quality when all is said and done i find im very happy with their products.


----------



## AZshooter

Personally, I`ve had no problems when ordering from Dankung...and when I do request information, they are prompt and courteous...Phil


----------



## zap

Nicholson said:


> Onyx, most likely  I'm happy with what I received though, they are well made


Shipping charges to israel is 2$ on dankung  i want to order one of these and im not which one, since you got them both which one would you recommend > ?


----------



## Onyx

They are both fabulous shooters. The Angry Owl is a class act with all of the "spit and polish" you would expect from an expensive product. The Ergo costs considerably less and has a different, but equally good feel to it.

Are you aware that Dankung does not actually manufacture slingshots? If you haven't yet placed your order, I suggest you consult the UK eBay site (search for Hunting Catapult). There you will find a wider variety of slingshots to chose from than on its American counterpart, including the Angry Owl (under a different name) and its close cousin that I just received, also less expensive.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304-stainless-steel-nu-cat-slingshot-camping-hunting-catapult-mirror-polished-/161206243976?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item2588a41288

Good luck


----------



## zap

Onyx said:


> They are both fabulous shooters. The Angry Owl is a class act with all of the "spit and polish" you would expect from an expensive product. The Ergo costs considerably less and has a different, but equally good feel to it.
> 
> Are you aware that Dankung does not actually manufacture slingshots? If you haven't yet placed your order, I suggest you consult the UK eBay site (search for Hunting Catapult). There you will find a wider variety of slingshots to chose from than on its American counterpart, including the Angry Owl (under a different name) and its close cousin that I just received, also less expensive.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/304-stainless-steel-nu-cat-slingshot-camping-hunting-catapult-mirror-polished-/161206243976?pt=UK_SportingGoods_Hunting_ShootingSports_ET&hash=item2588a41288
> 
> Good luck


I never knew dankung was not a manufactur of its slingshots.. thanks. I think i will order the ergo from dankung's website and the owl from ebay.


----------



## oldmiser

Dunkung is a sports out let for there web site~~~many small shops sell the slingshots to dunkung to be sold world wide...

as too the price of the angry owl I find it cheaper at Dunkung than e-bay.uk...My self Like the ERGO....my edc shooter~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Nicholson

FeralPigeon said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx, most likely  I'm happy with what I received though, they are well made
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping charges to israel is 2$ on dankung  i want to order one of these and im not which one, since you got them both which one would you recommend > ?
Click to expand...

Whichever slingshot I'm shooting I like that one better, they both are sweet shooters. I wore out my bands on the ergo and I swore that one is better. My angry owl was already banded so I started shooting it, now I like that one better. If I had to choose 1 it would probably be the ergo. It's a hair lighter and the velvet or whatever they use on the grip relaxes me while I shoot, I think I'm glad I have them both. Oh, the fork gap on the ergo is a half an inch wider but the angry owl slingshot is a half an inch wider. The ergo is a hair longer, not by much. Ya, I think I'd go with the ergo but it's a close call


----------



## Northerner

Has anyone tried this little ergo with Chinese tubes? I wonder if you could stretch single tubes across the slots and have a BB in the ends to hold it from slipping. Roger was shooting his Wingshooter Longbows this way for a while.


----------



## MiniGrip

Glad I just found this review as I ordered an Ergo Slot a couple of hours ago, along with a pouch banding jig and some kangaroo leather pouches. I wasn't sure that I'd made a good decision, but now I can't wait for it to arrive. Luckily it should only be a couple of days as I bought from a UK company, and with free delivery.


----------

